# The Movie Theater Experience !!



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just saw Lilo and Stitch , and I have to say it is a good movie BUT, I can`t wait until it comes to DVD. I paid $5.00 for ticket and $8.00 for pop-corn and Pepsi--$13 bucks. (JUST FOR ME), I've got a family of 4.

It's getting harder and harder to go out to the movies, due to the expense, but I still make it at least once a month, almost every month. There's just something about it that I love. Siting in a huge darkened theatre, eating popcorn and watching a movie for the first time on that giant screen, hoping that you're going to see something magical. I try to catch more matinees in order to keep costs down.

The last few times I have gone I find myself thinking that I would be able to purchase that movie on DVD plus another for the same price as a family admission and snacks.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I know how you feel. The Loews Theaters charges $9 for an adult ticket.

If you're sick of paying too much, there are ways in reducing the cost of going to the movies. Me and my friends are always strapped for cash, so we find ways to cut down on the cost. Here's a a step-by-step guide to what we do:

1. We go to Target before the movie and load up our pockets with candy and snacks.

2. We buy 2 tickets for the movie.

3. Two people enter the theater EARLY and find seats, and the rest wait somewhere in the lobby.

4. One person leaves the theater with 2 ticket stubs.

5. The person finds the group of friends waiting in the lobby and gives one of them the extra ticket stubs.

6. The two friends with the stubs "re-enter" the theater.

7. Someone else leaves the theater with two stubs and gives a stub to someone else in the group.

8. Those two people "re-enter" the theater.

9. Repeat steps 4-8 until all of your friends get in the theater.

10. Divide the price of the 2 tickets among everyone in the group and WHOOOHOOO you just saved a bunch of money!!

It works all the time.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

There are other ways of saving money other than stealing. The sad thing is you seem so proud of breaking the law. 

And no you have not saved any money..you have commited a crime plain and simple. 

You can rant ant rave all you like about being gouged, but none of that justifies your actions.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Do you steal the candy and snacks from Target too?


> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *
> 1. We go to Target before the movie and load up our pockets with candy and snacks.
> *


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kevin, are you and your friends the one that are always talking through the entire movie? Feeling that you are entitled to be there, and that you are sooo smart for getting in without paying? 

Sheesh...people like you are why I rarely go to theaters anymore.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

No I do not steal from Target, and no we do not talk during the movie. Geez. And should I assume that all of you are perfect?


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Not perfect, but not an admitted thief.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Have you ever downloaded an mp3 instead of buying the CD, Eric?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, Kevin...not perfect here. I've done a ton of stuff that I'm not proud of. Although, I can honestly say that I have never downloaded an MP3... 

The last 2 times I've gone to the theater, there were groups of teenagers that would float from theater to theater while the movies were playing. They would come in, sit down front, make all kinds of noise being obnoxious, and then leave. A half hour later, they'd be back...I'll betcha a great deal of money they didn't pay to get in either.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *No, Kevin...not perfect here. I've done a ton of stuff that I'm not proud of. Although, I can honestly say that I have never downloaded an MP3...
> 
> The last 2 times I've gone to the theater, there were groups of teenagers that would float from theater to theater while the movies were playing. They would come in, sit down front, make all kinds of noise being obnoxious, and then leave. A half hour later, they'd be back...I'll betcha a great deal of money they didn't pay to get in either. *


I would have gotten up and beat the crap out of them. Just think, you would have had a whole audience cheering you on!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

actually, if you go to the mattinee(sic), you save a TON of money-plus, you DON'T have to buy high priced drinks and goodies(it's called self control)and then you easily get out of the theatre for under 10 bucks(or on family outings, under $40)

but no-it's not being holier than thou to recognize and point out sleazy behavior-people who go to the trouble of scamming the movie theatre in this fashion probably also think "all tv should be free" and sees nothing wrong in using pirate cards...


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Never.



> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *Have you ever downloaded an mp3 instead of buying the CD, Eric? *


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The theater by me (huge 17-screen multiplex) has gotten around people who try to use tickets to steal service. The theater comlex is divided into four different blocks of theaters, each block with its own concession stand, restrooms, and sitting area. When you enter the block, they take your ticket completely. If you have to leave the block for any reason, they stamp your hand. Each block has a different stamp and the stamp is randomly changed every three hours. If you try to get in without a ticket (surrendered upon entry) or a hand stamp or have a hand stamp that is expired, you don't get in. Seems to work great. 

The other big theater (24-screen) by us uses a bar-code scanner for each ticket. When you enter with your ticket the usher scans your ticket with a fingertip scanner that store the barcode number. The ticket won't work twice through the scanner. The usher is right inside the main door, so you can't even get in without scanning your ticket.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Where does that technology come from? $9.00 per ticket. Life is a vicious circle.



> _Originally posted by karl_f _
> *The other big theater (24-screen) by us uses a bar-code scanner for each ticket. When you enter with your ticket the usher scans your ticket with a fingertip scanner that store the barcode number. The ticket won't work twice through the scanner. The usher is right inside the main door, so you can't even get in without scanning your ticket. *


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Have you ever downloaded an mp3 instead of buying the CD, Eric?"_

Nor have I. Stop with the "...everyone else is doing it" excuse. You alone 
are responsible for your actions.

And nice try deflecting the heat, Kevin, but this thread is not about 
an alledged lack of ethics in society, but your own personal standard 
of ethics, or lack thereof. The fact is you are an admitted thief. Quite a 
clever scheme you and your friends have there. I hope they grab all of 
you the next time you try your little scam.

There are countless ways to steal, but only one way to be honest. 
It's time for you to make a decision about what kind of person you are 
going to be (when you grow up) and how you want to be regarded in life. 
I hope you are not totally devoid of character.

BTW, if your info is correct, they now have your name and your location. 
Keep your windows covered, Kevin, but peek out every once in a while to 
see if they're coming for you.

Nick


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Nick - is that the "they" that Rage keeps going on about? If so, Kevin, you're in a world of hurt, my friend...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *BTW, if your info is correct, they now have your name and your location.
> Keep your windows covered, Kevin, but peek out every once in a while to
> see if they're coming for you.*


Uh oh, here come the DBS police!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What I find amazing and disappointing is that someone can admit such a thing in a public forum and not feel that he would get the kind of responses that were posted here. Someone has a very unrealistic attitude of the world.

Re: MP3's. Maybe I am trying to do a little justifying myself, but I have downloaded a bunch of MP3's, over 90% of which I have on either vinyl or cd and just didn't want to have to go through the work of hooking my stereo to the computer to make them. Of the balance, most are no longer available commercially.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rking401 _
> *What I find amazing and disappointing is that someone can admit such a thing in a public forum and not feel that he would get the kind of responses that were posted here. Someone has a very unrealistic attitude of the world.*


When I posted that, I didn't think that anyone would actually be offended by it, nor did I think that anyone would care to that extent. Some of you act like I murdered someone. I'm really not a bad person, but if you want to think that I am, go ahead and think that. I'm sorry if my actions offended anyone.


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *When I posted that, I didn't think that anyone would actually be offended by it, nor did I think that anyone would care to that extent. Some of you act like I murdered someone. I'm really not a bad person, but if you want to think that I am, go ahead and think that. I'm sorry if my actions offended anyone. *


OK your sorry if you offended anyone, BUT are you sorry for stealing from the movie theater?

Are you going to do something to make up for it?

Do you understand that what you did is wrong and never do it agian?

Maybe I am wrong but I still don't think you understand what you did was really wrong.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"The theater by me (huge 17-screen multiplex) has gotten around people who try to use tickets to steal service. The theater comlex is divided into four different blocks of theaters, each block with its own concession stand, restrooms, and sitting area. When you enter the block, they take your ticket completely. If you have to leave the block for any reason, they stamp your hand. Each block has a different stamp and the stamp is randomly changed every three hours. If you try to get in without a ticket (surrendered upon entry) or a hand stamp or have a hand stamp that is expired, you don't get in. Seems to work great. "

Hmmm. Around here, the cinema staff know your name, and they remember who bought tickets You don't even need the ticket stub to get back in, except at the busiest showings. And even then, I know many of them well enough (friends...) they rarely ask me. An advantage to living NEAR a small town (I live out of town, and the town has about 15,000 people. Which is relatively large for Montana, but small on a nationwide basis ) I sure do love it here But I've been thinking of moving away from the big city to somewhere smaller (for one thing, the town I plan on finishing college in is far smaller)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The only theater I would go in, is the budget theater 10 miles away, all movies only $2+popcorn and $0.60 for a bottle of Mountian Dew from the WalMart across the street. I cant stand movie theaters!


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

When I was a teenager we used to cram our trunk full of kids to get them into the drive-in. Now I go to the matinee which is $5.00 plus I get a discount so it costs me $1.50 to see a movie.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I only went to one drive in that was, Days Of Thunder, back in 1990, I hardly remember it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The last drive in that I went to had an interesting double feature....
"Rosemary's Baby" matched up with "The Odd Couple". 
Speaking of an odd couple. :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Outside of seeing _Spirited Away_ at the San Francisco International Film Festival last April (read my review here), the last film I saw was _Fellowship Of The Ring_.

I rarely go to the theater to see a movie, and then I try to shoot for the bargain matinee which is now around $5 per ticket. If we go as a group, we usually have a nice lunch/dinner before or after the film. Unfortunately, most of the theater's money is made at the concession stand, not at the ticket booth (the studio takes a good chunk of the money). I don't feel like taking chances of sneaking snacks in because the theater can legally kick you out without giving you a refund.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"When I was a teenager we used to cram our trunk full of kids to get them into the drive-in."

But that's not theft, at least not here. Here the drive-in is $10 for as many as you can fit in your car. That said, I can't STAND drive-in movies!

"I don't feel like taking chances of sneaking snacks in"

They don't care. You can walk in with them in your hands and they won't stop you. They don't have any signs or anything saying you can't (though I've heard that in other towns, some cinemas do). That said, I'm almost always too lazy to bring my own snacks


----------

